# Building a all motor 1.8 8v?



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

I am thinking about building a 1.8 8v all motor for my mk2 gti.I want to keep the digi2 ecu.But Besides that can you guys give me a list of what would make a nice combo and make some killer number on the dyno?I will either be using a g60 block or the 1.8 8v block which ever arrives in first.So if you have any suggestions,as far as parts go and otehr mods please post them here.thanks guys
P.S what's the highest compression i can go with without causing extra wear and tear on the block itself and the engine as a whole?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (Racer16)*

Extra performance reduces the life of the engine.
Here's an overview of my setup:
1802cc JH with 84 GTI/GLI solid lifter head
10:1 pistons from KolbenSchmidt
shaved head to give 11:1
P&P using my flowbench and a practise head got me ~35% gain on the intake without killing velocity, and ~40% gain on the exhaust, without killing velocity
running a 1600 Rabbit cam right now (0.020" more lift and a nicer profile than stock)
extra cylinder clearance for faster revving
7.9 pound (weighed using a trade-legal scale at work) flywheel, all weight taken off outside edge
TDI oil pump and windage tray
4-1 header with 2.25" catless, resonator-less exhaust
Digi Fox intake manifold with large TB, port-matched everything
CIS-Lambda injection with knock sensor ignition
K&N filter and chopped airbox (changing to 3-4" dryer tubing system soon)
That's a BASIC overview of my engine. I have a few lines on Schrick 280 and 288 cams, which is the only thing missing from this engine. There is no rev limiter, except when my valve springs start floating (near 8000RPM).
My car is quite fast, especially in the twisties. I run through the gears of my 4K tranny (with locked diff) VERY quickly, and I can scoot up to 60mph in a very short period of time.
With my good grippy tires, I can break traction on GOOD pavement anywhere in 1st gear. When the road isn't as good, I break traction in 2nd gear.
The G60 block has LOW compression pistons, and won't work too well with an all-motor engine. My buddy was running ~250hp with his 87 G60 GTI before the charger blew up at 18psi. Even with his Piper 286 cam, Porsche injection, etc he's not making too much power with the charger bypassed. He's stopped trying to race me, since he has no chance of beating me, even with a good head start.


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_Extra performance reduces the life of the engine.


Def. hit it on the head with that.
Why not 2.0???
You wont get much more than 130whp unless you do something crazy. I have seen 160whp if I remember correct out of a 1.8l, owner would be DanielAdams on here. Also CndDub estimates about 180hp with his insane 1.8L ITB 15:1 c/r. Those are some of the better 8v motors I have seen built by fellow Dubbers.
Also Patrick Smith??? I believe had a good 8v setup or was it 16v, cant remember.
To get maximum potential ditch the Digi and go to something like Megasquirt to get the full potential of the motor if thats what your looking for. Also something extreme will not be too good of a daily driver. Make sure you dont build a motor that likes to be revved high because it wont like being driven down low and thats not good for everyday street situations.


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (Fst'N'Frs)*

megasquirt runs off the same principle as digifant 2 , it pulls injector duration from a data table (rpm x temp) the only advantage of megasquirt that i see is the ability to program it
You have to use a seperate ignition box so Digi wouldnt work. 
everything stated above is truth . good luck


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (Racer16)*

I recently went through my 1.8 digi II I did a bit of port work, intake ports & manifold match ported, as well as exhaust ports & manifold, fully balanced the bottom end (pistons, rods, crank, flywheel, pressure plate, & crank pulley) I also used a Neuspeed 268 hyd. lifter cam, autotech high rev springs, TTTuning light weight lifters. Schrick oil pan with windage tray, HD oil pump. My ECU is also chipped, and I'm running the full Nology ignition system (coil, coil amplifier, and plug wires) with Bosch plat +4 plugs. Eurosport cool flow intake with ITG filter, TTTuning cat back 2.25" stailess with the borla muffler and the high flow cat. This set up runs really strong, fourth gear pulls hard from 65mph and up (I have the cam timing retarded about 8 degrees, so the power comes on in the upper end)
Ofcourse that's just what I did, there are, ofcourse, many diffreent ways you can build up yours


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (Fst'N'Frs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fst'N'Frs* »_
I have seen 160whp if I remember correct out of a 1.8l, owner would be DanielAdams on here 

Let's see that....


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (Slow1.8)*

that is actually a 2.1 ABA/digi


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (Slow1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slow1.8* »_
Let's see that....

Yep my mistake it was an ABA bored to a 2.1L
Heres the link to his thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1036967


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (Fst'N'Frs)*

if your gonna drive your car everyday, you proly dont want more than 10:1 comp.(thats the recomendations i've got) plus if u get to big a cam, your car will idle like crap and have no low end. but thats just what i've heard through friends. good luck with your build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (VWralley)*

Your idle quality depends on the cam, and the cam timing.
As far as 11:1 goes, the engine is burbly with 1600 Rabbit cam and is very peppy! It is a fine diner of 94 octane gas though, at 20mpg.


----------



## Slow1.8 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (84_GLI_coupe)*

I drove a daily driver with 12:1 everyday. (non VW)
It ran great with 91 no pinging, even at redline. 
But price-wise try to stay at 9:1 so you don't need 87-91. Stuff is expensive.!


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Building a all motor 1.8 8v? (Slow1.8)*

nah i always run super(93 octane)anyway.


----------

